# How to cure dry rock?



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All,


I figure if I never buy rock I can never start my reef. 
Two questions: 

1. What is the recommended procedure for "cooking" dry rock?
2. Where can I source good quality dry rock here in Southeren Ontario? Or am I best to order online?

Thanks Dave


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

we have a search option on this forum. Run dry rock for as "keywords'

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/search.php?searchid=6884290

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks very much


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Dave, did you find the info you were looking for on cooking the dry rock? 
If not, PM me. The method/procedure required to 'cook' or clean the rock up enough to use it in a new or existing reef will vary a bit depending on what rock you have and how OCD you want to be!


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

duckhams said:


> Hi Dave, did you find the info you were looking for on cooking the dry rock?
> If not, PM me. The method/procedure required to 'cook' or clean the rock up enough to use it in a new or existing reef will vary a bit depending on what rock you have and how OCD you want to be!


Hello

Thanks.for responding. I didn't find anything on this site despite searches, but I did find things else where. I know that in reefing like most things in life there can be many ways to achieve a common goal. What confuses me is why some insist on cooking dry rock for many months while others.may just cook until readings are at zero say in three weeks? Maybe I will pm you so that u can share what has worked.for.you.

Thanks 
David


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I just finished cooking/curing 40lbs of dry rock. I put the rock in a small tank with a heater, two powerheads and some salt water. After a day or two, I started adding small amounts of lanthanum chloride (ATM Agent Green from CanadaCorals )to eat up leaching phosphates. Whenever I dosed, the water would get murky and cloudy with precipitated phoshpates. Two weeks later the water was testing 0 for phosphates and I simply rinsed each rock well in fresh water before moving them to their new home.

The rock is now in my newly cycled frag tank and I haven't had any algae to speak of and the water is pristine and still testing 0.

I'm planning on setting up a 100-120g this winter and I'll probably follow the same process.


----------

